
AWS Re:Invent Keynote Livestream (Andy Jassy) - forrestbrazeal
https://live.awsevents.com/
======
jakozaur
So far announced:

1\. New instance types: r4, c5, i3

2\. GPU attach to any instance.

3\. AWS Lightsail: Virtual Private Server, like Digital Ocean

4\. FPGA instance family F1

5\. Amazon Athene: Ad-hoc analytic, Google Big Query style.

